# Ubuntu und kopiergeschüzte BD's abspielen?



## ubuntu1967 (6. Oktober 2013)

*Ubuntu und kopiergeschüzte BD's abspielen?*

Hallo, an alle herzallerliebsten Linuxer/Ubuntu Nutzer.
Ich hoffe das ich in diesem Forumabschnitt erwünscht bin, das dieser Forumsabschnitt passend gewählt ist, das ich meine Meinung/Frage hier wiedergeben darf, das ich keinen Widerstand erwarten muss, und mir und euch die Tastatur leichtgängig ist.
Ich habe eine Frage zu Linux im speziellen zu Ubuntu ( ich habe Ubuntu 12.04.3 (64Bit) installiert), Internet ist vorhanden und funktioniert.
1.Ich möchte wissen gibt es eine Software mit der man Kauf-Blurays (also die kopiergeschüzten BD's) unter Linux/Ubuntu entweder nativ oder in Wine oder in VirtuellBox (Oracel,Win 7 installiert und dann BD Soft) abspielen kann?


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu und kopiergeschüzte BD's abspielen?*

Bei fragen zu Ubuntu und all dessen Derivaten heisst es wie immer.
Man Schaue in die Wiki:

Blu-Ray wiedergeben

Das Prob sind die beiden Dateien.
Die werden benötigt.
Du darfst Geld ausgeben für eine BD, darfst sie aber nicht unter Linux sehen!
Weil Du obwohl Dein Eigentum unter Linux den Kopierschutz umgehen musst.

Versuche eine VM, ansonsten Schnattertante Google.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu und kopiergeschüzte BD's abspielen?*

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Crymes (12. Oktober 2013)

Vlc hat eine Blu Ray lib, google mal nach den Keys, die gibts zum Download, sodass man mit vlc auch gekaufte BluRays ansehen kann.


----------



## VikingGe (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu und kopiergeschüzte BD's abspielen?*

Aber nur die ohne bd+. Mit libaacs kann man aktuell ganz gut Blurays ohne BD+ spielen, sofern der VUK dafür bekannt ist - im Arch-Wiki gibts nen schönen Link auf einen gewissen Forenthread. Allerdings will ich noch dazu sagen, dass das ganze in Deutschland nicht unbedingt legal ist.


----------

